# NY bowfishing question



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in upstate ny and am looking to get into bowfishing. I was reading on the states (DEC) website and it says we can only use longbows. After asking some friends they said you could also use a recurve bow which they said is a type of longbow. 
SO my question is here does anybody here live and ny and bowfish. and if so what type of bow do you use?


----------



## minneshooter12 (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure how many NY bowfishers are on here to answer your question. If there are, please do. However, if you don't get one, try http://www.bowfishusa.com Might find more NYers there than a North Dakota forum.

Good luck :beer:


----------

